# Prob menu catégories, liste en double



## Skelling (25 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

je vien de recevoir mon iPhone 4 et en me balandant dans l'appstore, j'ai remarquer que dans l'onglet catégories, j'ai les catégories en double, comme cela : 

Jeux
Divertissement
Utilitaires
Réseaux Sociaux
Musique
...
...
Jeux
Divertissement
Utilitaires
...
...

Cela est il normal ?
Sinon que faire pour y remédier ?

Merci


----------

